# Some of my Donkey Embroidery designs



## jdomep (Jan 19, 2007)

Here is a picture of 5 donkeys I embroidered ignore the strings that need to be cut LOL


----------



## Shari (Jan 19, 2007)

Very nicely done! So, are you going to do sweat shirts with your creation?!



:


----------



## jdomep (Jan 19, 2007)

Someone wanted them to use as "patches" for a project



They should look adorable.



:


----------



## minimule (Jan 19, 2007)

They're for me. When I get the project done, I'll post some pics. Not my "typical" style but this time.....I'm giving it a shot!

Oh yeah......I LIKE them all.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 19, 2007)

I LOVE THE PINK HEART DONKEY....CUTE!


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jan 19, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]how cute! the shirt/sweatshirt idea is great



: . Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## Bassett (Jan 19, 2007)

Question: Did you do these by hand or on a machine? I have an embroidery machine with only a few discs, but I have the Basic-PED design kit that it supposed to let me make my own designs. Now all I have to do is figure it out. :bgrin Those are beautiful and I'm just wondering how you did them and did you design them or was it a pattern or picture of a true donkey?


----------



## jdomep (Jan 19, 2007)

I love the heart one too I have it on a denim hat I wear often. Shawna said nothing too cute but I had to add that one  While all of my grays are loaded I do need to add a donkey to a plain boring hoodie I got for Christmas.

BASSETT

I have an older (1995) Melco commercial 6 head machine. I just love it



: I have had it about 3 years and digitize many of my own projects but also download quite a few from Ann The Gran's web sight for embroidery designs. If you like any of mine I would be happy to save them to PED for you...

The one donkey in the upper left is a single colored one all of the others are 4 or 5 colors (or color changes)

My son Elliot had a big hole in his knee and today I embroidered really neat bear tracks over it - so no one will know LOL


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 19, 2007)

[SIZE=8pt]JULIE...YOU HAVE TO POST A PIC OF YOUR BEAR TRACK PATCH. (HOW CUTE)...JUST SCAN IT THROUGH THE SCANNER [/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]I WOULD LOVE TO SEE IT



: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]I HAVE A Q....COULD YOU MAKE THAT "HEART" DESIGN ABOUT 6-8 IN ACROSS.... ON SWEATSHIRT MATERIAL?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]HOW WOULD THE CLARITY BE?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]WOULD IT BE TOO HEAVY?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8pt]HOW WOULD SOMETHING LIKE THAT WASH UP?[/SIZE]


----------



## HobbsFarm (Jan 19, 2007)

*[SIZE=12pt]Those are awesome Julie!! Where do I put my order in?? I love the face on the little heart donkey too.



: Did you draw these yourself for your machine? You are so talented!



: Shannon :bgrin [/SIZE]*


----------



## jdomep (Jan 20, 2007)

JumpinJackFarm said:


> [SIZE=8pt]JULIE...YOU HAVE TO POST A PIC OF YOUR BEAR TRACK PATCH. (HOW CUTE)...JUST SCAN IT THROUGH THE SCANNER [/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=8pt]I WOULD LOVE TO SEE IT
> 
> ...


I have it in a 4" design on a polo shirt - I will do a big one on a sweat shirt and see how it stitches out. My friend Kari and I have shirts with that design and "Classic Corner Miniature Donkeys" written around the edges. I am thinking for a large design it might do best to put a heart outline around the donkey in pink or red then have the donkey head in the middle - instead of filled with stitches - I'll have to see...

Shannon

I have done some horses free hand or from a picture but the donkeys I have are all from a embroidery disk - there are also a number of web sites I can download designs from - but haven't seen too many donks - the ones they have are either cutesy or democratic...


----------



## Bassett (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks for Annthegran web site. I like it. I'll have to get busy and do some sewing. So much to do and so little time. What did I ever do when I was working? As for saving tp PED first I have to figure out how to do it. I'm not the sharpest knife in the drawer for things like that. :bgrin Thanks anyway I will remember that.


----------



## lilfoot (Jan 21, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Very nice embroidery!



: I like it!!![/SIZE]

Where do we place our orders



:

Sandy


----------

